# you are surrounded, your entire unit is dead



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

your ship has landed on an undiscovered planet 
you touch down 
you lead a scout party to the dense forest terrain 
you push you way through the plant life when you hear a scream behind you 
you suddenly hear panic fire 
you run back to you scout team you see everyone dead
you check for life then you run back to your ship you arrive an everyone is dead apart from one person(w.e race)
you go into the ship an pick up your wargear 
you arnt going down without a fight !!!!!

now guys if you was in this situation 
what race would you be?
what wargear would you have?
Who would be your surviving partner( can be a hero/independent character, has to be same race as you)


Now me i would have to be an ork 
i would have a power klaw and a skorca/shoota combi weapon
an probs errrmm boss snikrot  with them knives plus can just blend into the undergrowth 

well guys looking forward to what you think:mrgreen:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

C'Tan. Nuff Said.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm an Emperor class Battle Titan?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be a CSM lord.

I'd bring my doomsday device and get those ultimatums prepared


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Me a Lictor, this a dense forest... with my reputation

Other then that I would point out that this is pretty much Predator (except for ship read helicopter), so Arny is blatantly the best choice


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Emperor (before becoming a Stephen Hawking tribute act!!! - happy now Einar?!). My buddy is pre-Heresy Fulgrim.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, if you want to be a corpse held in stasis.. be my guest.

I'll just be Saint Sabbat reincarnate, and Saint Celestine can be my gf/sidekick. XD


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would be a CSM Sorcerer of Tzeentch. Terminator armour, force weapon, bolt pistol, inferno bolts, obviously the full range of psychic spells. And my teammate would be a Nurgle DP. I use my psychic power to find the enemies, he massacres them. And I have enough power to be able to keep myself alive while he takes care of them like a good little bitch.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As a second choice I'd be Maugan Ra, and with Eldrad. Awesome.

*Cough cough edited previous post cough*


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, now thats a thought- can I be a monolith..? It is living metal after all


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

gretchin-they can hide realy realy realy well.
my partner will be a killa kan who will draw incoming fire as i escape, and once the pores have settled, will grow my own army of gretchin with me as the cheftien, and conqure this measily planet though numbers.
numbers=might=right
therefore numbers=right.
even if i can not count.


----------



## Mukrat (Aug 18, 2008)

Calgar in the armor of Anticholous with Tigurius as partner.

A God of War and an extremely powerful psyker = Untouchable.

Well the OP didn't say this was a 40k game. Considering the fluff I think we would be unstopable.


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd be a Dread.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd be a Space Marine, armed with a boltgun, bolt pistol, and chainsword. My teammate would also be a Space Marine, armed with a heavy bolter. The heavy bolter keeps 'em off me while the chainsword does its thing.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd be a Vindicare and my friend would be a Callidus.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd be a fully tooled up Hive Tyrant with a rather sexy _whatever_ 'Fex as a mate. I'd be the reason there was screaming in the jungle in the first place... :spiteful:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mukrat said:


> Calgar in the armor of Anticholous with Tigurius as partner.
> 
> A God of War and an extremely powerful psyker = Untouchable.
> 
> Well the OP didn't say this was a 40k game. Considering the fluff I think we would be unstopable.


As opposed to a Star Eating God that can survive Exterminatus and a weapon that ignores everything?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

squeek said:


> I'd be a fully tooled up Hive Tyrant with a rather sexy _whatever_ 'Fex as a mate. I'd be the reason there was screaming in the jungle in the first place... :spiteful:


That's more disturbing than the idea Deneris posted of Shogun_Nate in a thong...uke:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> That's more disturbing than the idea Deneris posted of Shogun_Nate in a thong...uke:


Nah, the Fex and I are purely platonic friends  Seem to have trouble making friends with anyone else though, all the blood and screaming just gets in the way of having a nice picnic...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

On another silly note:
I would be Adam, and I'd have a sexy but bossy girl with me called Lillith.
Later I would ditch her, and clone myself a new nice submissive girl called Eve.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd be a Lictor, because there's no-one who could match me for stealth.

My buddy? Think bio-titan. There's nothing in the forest that's even vaguely able to deal with this.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd be a chaos space marine champ with a fist, my buddy would be abaddabaddoobadon.

We'd get sweeping advanced because our codex sucks.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i would also consider being a weirdboy then running into the middle of the forest an making my own an everyone elses heads explode


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd be a daemon host and my friend would be another daemon host. The reason I choose this is cause I can teleport away and do a whole bunch of other crazy things (boil people blood, heal myself quickly, increase my strength and toughness etc).


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I'm a Tau firewarrior, I grab the Rail Rifle and stealth generator out of the Devilfish and activate the marker drone

I already know the layout like the back of my hand having done thousands of virtual simulations of the area before I arrived, I set the distress beacon up and wait in a good place to snipe anyone trying to find me


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> I'd be a chaos space marine champ with a fist, my buddy would be abaddabaddoobadon.
> 
> We'd get sweeping advanced because our codex sucks.


Hehe, the end of Lord Waffles as Abaddon smashes his head in in a fit of rage... I think that being around him after his plans have gone wrong is not a great place to be.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd be Chuck Norris, and I'd be there with Sly Marbo. :biggrin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Hehe, the end of Lord Waffles as Abaddon smashes his head in in a fit of rage... I think that being around him after his plans have gone wrong is not a great place to be.


Are you kidding, he'd be too baffled to smash my undivided head. It'd break down like this, as he takes his no retreat wounds, I'd scurry off into the wilderness.

Plus, chaos marines are ALWAYS around him when his plans go wrong because they ALWAYS go wrong.

"GOOD JOB ON CADIA! KTHXBAI!"


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

i want a tech marine who could fix my crashed Thunderhawk.


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Raven Guard space marine with lighting claws and a jump pack me buddy would have to be Sgt Kayvaan Shrike 
we,d tear it up


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i would be a renagade commissar (chaosmissar) with a powerfist 

my AHEM "friend" AHEM would be a conscript so i would have something to shoot if i got bored

" sir there is something in the 'BANG' "


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd be a Grey Knight Grand Master with nemisis force weapon, GK termie armour, iron halo and so on. Oh, and one of these 'new and improved' storm shields that I commandered from some space marine I knew.

My friend would be a Justicar with teleport homer. Doesn't need anything else as long as he can guide in the reinforcements.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm... Think I'd go for a Broodlord with a Lictor as a buddy. The Lictor could go out and "taste" the locals for information, and bring back any promising critters to be infected with the next generation of genestealers... :so_happy:...


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd be a Big Mek with a kustom-mega blasta and a skorcha/burna. My buddy will probably be Mad Dok Grotsnik so he could go around the joint tearing every1 up while I make my getaway while he buys me time to fix the TH, plus if he fails i'd just burn the whole forest down so whatever's in there i gonna turn into KFC...hehe...and the KMB is just to take care if anything survives :victory:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Bloodthirster with Angron as company :victory:


----------



## ooglatjama (May 20, 2009)

I am a Dark Eldar Archon, I walk home all the while my shadowfield saves my ass, oh and my partner is Lilith (because she wears like, no clothes!).


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am Cruor, Dark Apostle of the host! With me, I have my First Acolyte. My Tainted Crozious will slay the non-believers, the Daemon within feeding on the blood of the fallen, while my First Acolyte will rain death upon them with bolter fire!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

try a Master of the Chapter with Aux. Granade Launcher. and my buddy would be a nice little puppy, just so i could sit there and pet my puppy well my granade Launcher shoots up the bad guys.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Rayza said:


> what race would you be?


Human, male, Guardsmen, Corporal


Rayza said:


> Who would be your surviving partner( can be a hero/independent character, has to be same race as you)


Human, female, Guardsmen, Trooper


Rayza said:


> what wargear would you have?


Me: Autogun, chainsword, frag+Krak grenades, camo cloak (plus ammo, petrol for sword, food, NVG etc)
her: Modified sniper rifle from Autogun, frag and kraks, camo cloak (plus ammo, food, NVG etc)
both: Jeep with Autocannon mounting and camo netting, and fuel


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> try a Master of the Chapter with Aux. Granade Launcher. and my buddy would be a nice little puppy, just so i could sit there and pet my puppy well my granade Launcher shoots up the bad guys.


Mitchy, you're one wierd guy...


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Given the situation you put me in, my entire team was just wiped from the face of the planet in a matter of moments, so chance are whatever we were, that thing is better. And given the grim dark nature of the 40k universe, I'll have a small few paragraphs devoted to me in the next codex demonstrating the futility of survival...

what race would you be?

I would be myself.

what wargear would you have?

I would probably ditch it all.

Who would be your surviving partner( can be a hero/independent character, has to be same race as you)

Some young hot teenage sex crazed/starved catholic school girl whose main turn on is violence and the mysterious deaths of fellow comrades. 

Hey, I'm being honest. If I'm going to die, then I'm going to die doing what I love... which just happens to be what I described above. 

Yah... nothing like surviving that particular situation just to find yourself in a similar one next Tuesday.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be Decapitator the Mandrake Champion - blend right in so I can't be seen, have a kick butt iniative and 4 limbs that can super size my strength, my buddy would be Lelith Hesperax


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd be: Something that can run really fast.


I'd pair up with:

Don't care as long as he/she/it is slower than me.



:mrgreen:


----------



## ooglatjama (May 20, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I'd be Decapitator the Mandrake Champion - blend right in so I can't be seen, have a kick butt iniative and 4 limbs that can super size my strength, my buddy would be Lelith Hesperax


She's mine dawg! :ireful2:


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I would be a Slaanesh DP, i would be stronger than hell and have lash, but still be fast, I would probabally team up with the keeper of secrets him/herself


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with revelations, but add in a bunch of narcotics - Take the Tyranid scenario, if I'm going to be eaten I want to be tripping balls when it happens. Maybe I'll even give the hive mind some hallucinations when I'm reabsorbed.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

Me 
Race: Human, Male
Rank: Inqusitor
Weapons: Terminator Armour, power fist ( so I can give epic bitch slaps and back handsunish and storm bolter with belt feed

Companion: 
Race: Human, Female
Rank: Driver
Wargear: Land Raider Redeemer

Driving aroud in my mobile pillbox give bitch slaps to anything in the woods.:so_happy:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

a teleporter homer and scotty off startrek, beam me the fuck up.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Revelations said:


> Given the situation you put me in, my entire team was just wiped from the face of the planet in a matter of moments, so chance are whatever we were, that thing is better. And given the grim dark nature of the 40k universe, I'll have a small few paragraphs devoted to me in the next codex demonstrating the futility of survival...
> 
> what race would you be?
> I would be myself.
> ...


Definitely the best choice to date!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

A genestealer with the Red Terror as my buddy.

I hide, impregnate a few dudes, while he makes alot of noise and eats things, sure I may get found eventually but by then half the planet will be a genestealer cult sending a signal to the hive fleets that there is some good grub down here.

Or failing that a hierophant :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Johnson was panting heavily, never having run so much in his entire life as an Imperial Guard footsoldier. He stopped to catch his breath and hid behind a tree. As he looked around, he noticed something out of place, painted green... their ship! He immediately rushed towards it, as if a hundred Commissars were staring at him with a laspistol in hand. It took a lifetime, or perhaps just a minute 'till he got onboard. There he layed down, completely exhausted. But even so, he managed to burst out in laughter, like a child who got the toy he always wanted.
"Just as planned..." he laughes "... just as planned... everyones dead... its time for some well-earned vacation..."
"WHAT???!!!" a female voice screams from the left. Johnson looks up, and sees the most beautiful lady sniper he ever met. He never met any, so he couldn't really tell, but she was gorgeous regardless. But as he looked closer at her, he saw something in her eyes, an unearthly lust for flesh, boundless energy ready to explode in ways not meant for underage eyes.
"Slaanesh? Is that you?" he asked.
The woman's eyes almost popped out as she glared on him. "How did you know??? Could it be..."
The man kawked like a raven and plucked a blue feather from under his coat and put it in his mouth as if it were a cigarette. And much to the woman's surprise, the end of the feather did start to burn and dark blue smoke puffed from the man's mouth.
"Tzeentch? What the hell are you doing here?"
"The same as you, having a few days off."
"This was unexpected..." said Slaanesh in an odd voice, and sat down next to Tzeentch, her left hand gently stroking his chest. "... and the unexpected turns me on..."
"Thought you would say that..."


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

haha lmao 
gota give that 1 best reply ever!!!


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

That definitely was the best one so far, and I think for the hell of it, I'm giving you +rep. lol

Race: Imperial Guard
Loadout: Hvy Stubber, and demolition charge hooked to the fuel lines


Other person: Loader.


If I'm going out, its going to be in a stream of lead, a huge explosion, a maniacal laugh, and a whole lot of expletives about the enemies breeding customs.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@comrade

Thanks!

Sounds like Heavy from Team Fortress 2. :laugh: I'll remember that part about the breeding customs, very well put. :laugh:

The other thing that came to my mind was that I'd be Creed, my partner would be an Emperor-class Titan, and I'd be able to hide him with my tactical genius behind a stick, but the Tzeentch-Slaanesh looked like a better idea.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

That is possibly a funny answer. My question is this Rev- How old are you? Because I made a vow to myself to never find potential paedophiles funny.


----------



## Sternguard VETRAN (Apr 29, 2009)

terminator with assault cannon cyclone missile launcher and chain fist and i will have a sternguard sergent with power fist and i would blast the living day lights out of any xeno or heritic or whatever that gets in my way


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> That is possibly a funny answer. My question is this Rev- How old are you? Because I made a vow to myself to never find potential paedophiles funny.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

What how was that dumb? Are you suggesting that paedophilia is at times funny? Because Khorothis it is never funny.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I would be a named imperial guard hero from a Dan Abnett book, and have a named sidekick from a Sandy Mitchell book. Then give us a few days, and we would take over the world!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> What how was that dumb? Are you suggesting that paedophilia is at times funny? Because Khorothis it is never funny.


Chill dude, making a saucey comment about teenagers doesnt imply peadophilia, if he had said the same about a 12 year old we'd have him lynchedk:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> What how was that dumb? Are you suggesting that paedophilia is at times funny? Because Khorothis it is never funny.


From what I know its a law, at least in my country, that you must assume, no matter what, that the other person is innocent, which can only be questioned if you have proof of the opposite. Secondly, I'm no fan of lolicons to put it softly, and I don't call people pedophiles just because they like young girls. Hell, I'm a pedo too, because when I was 17, I had a girlfriend who was 16 at that time; or theres girl I knew a few years ago who was dating a 21 year old guy when she was barely 14. Lastly, I think its just plain rude and dumb to openly call someone a pedo. :no:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

amen to that


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i'd be face off the A-team and i'd meet BA Baracus. turn the thunderhawk into some kind of cabbage firing armoured cart thing.


----------



## Gromhir (Jun 9, 2009)

Round shield, spear, red robe and Leonidas. This is not a ship.

This is SPARTA.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Gromhir said:


> Round shield, spear, red robe and Leonidas. This is not a ship.
> 
> This is SPARTA.


New best answer...:biggrin:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

me: me.
Wargear: none

Companion: Slaanesh.
Wargear: godessly powers.

Reason: die happy.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'd be a poor guardsmen (original huh?)

My kit would include a lasgun, knife, frag grenades and vox-set to call for backup.

My companion would be a guardsmen, with lasgun, knife, frag grenades and a whole load of medical supplies.

I mean its one thing to die, its another to be critically wounded and have to just wait for death.


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

me- necron
wargear - doesnt matter
partner - doesnt matter

strategy - well were at less then 25% so phase out time, now im back home whee!


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be the only guardsman with an ounce of sense and remember that it's all just a training exercise.


----------



## air (May 11, 2009)

Carnifex with flying hive tyrant althought the space ship drop pod thing would be messed up


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd be, doesn't really matter.
A normal person.
I'd have a Vortex grenade, an a sign saying "Vortex grenade bitches, don't come anywhere fucking near me!"

My friend would be a Priest with a chainsaw.

He would kill the zombees, while I just sit back and hope they can read


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be a Tau in an XV-25 stealth Battlesuit with an Burstcannon... my brother would be the same I guess.... we'd set up ambushes and wait for the enemy...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

You could always be a Daemon, and just go back to the warp :3


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would be that new catachan sergeant with the heavy bolter and have marbo as my buddy. sure he wouldnt be good to talk to but put it this way the enemy wouldnt actually get to see me. yay for my buddy's 1 inch away infiltrate!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

A Squat? As since nobody believes in them, they'd ignore me?

I'd probably be a Nurgle Lord with a Great Unclean One... and I'd have all the appropriate gear... and have the GUO spittoung out plague and creating Nurglings to makes things interesting.

Nothing like Nurgling punting for when you get bored...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> From what I know its a law, at least in my country, that you must assume, no matter what, that the other person is innocent, which can only be questioned if you have proof of the opposite. Secondly, I'm no fan of lolicons to put it softly, and I don't call people pedophiles just because they like young girls. Hell, I'm a pedo too, because when I was 17, I had a girlfriend who was 16 at that time; or theres girl I knew a few years ago who was dating a 21 year old guy when she was barely 14. Lastly, I think its just plain rude and dumb to openly call someone a pedo. :no:


Also teenage includes the age of eighTEEN. :3 Grass on the field, play ball hahah.


A more serious entry from me?

I'd be abaddon wondering where that powerfist guy ran off to.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm, seeing as this happened in a jungle, I would assume that the the monster in question would be a lictor. So in that case I would be a scout with a shotgun and have scout sgt with a sniper rifle and a plasma pistol (it can be done in the rules)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL, other then staging a new Predator film it sounds like someone has a death wish; you cant shoot lictors 

But since you got me thinking Nid, I would be a Harridan, with a Dominatrix (from BoLS Lords of Battle) as my friend: Dom could scare everything out of the forest (since fearless doesnt work near it), or just flame the forest, while I fly around the edge shreading or eating anything that makes a run for it... I think that would work nicely


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Guardsman Marbo :biggrin: Stay close to him and I'll be safe


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> LOL, other then staging a new Predator film it sounds like someone has a death wish; you cant shoot lictors
> 
> But since you got me thinking Nid, I would be a Harridan, with a Dominatrix (from BoLS Lords of Battle) as my friend: Dom could scare everything out of the forest (since fearless doesnt work near it), or just flame the forest, while I fly around the edge shreading or eating anything that makes a run for it... I think that would work nicely


Haha, let's just substitute Harridan into the story.

The Harridan heard some screaming and killing, so he (it??) ran back to the space ship and found all its friends dead.
"Oh my god!" screamed the Harridan, "Since when did I have LEGS??"


And if it were a Lictor, I would TOTALLY want to be a Hammer and Shield Terminator.
And my Friend would be a Terminator with a Heavy Flamer.

So, in the case it actually gets into melee, I have a 3+ invulnerable for those rending attack, and intant-kill it.
And if it dawdles, it gets roasted, negating its 2+ cover save from just about everything *shudder*


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Me: i'll be a guardsmen with autogun(love machine/autoguns!!) or a bolter , with grenades, knife , carapace armour , vox caster , autopistol and a power fist(and demolition charges all around the ship thingy, u know , just in case:mrgreen:.
My partner : My ogryn bodyguard who was dump enough to press the red button in the cockpit............:crazy: u know the one with ENGINE OFF/ON

Anyway ill be able to shoot all things from a distance while the ogryn just goes around killing smashing and decapitating opponents:wild:

Ow almost forgot: i'll also make sure to make some defensive thingy's(tarantula guns ect) and call in reinforcements

Keep it green!:mrgreen:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally i would be a lowly ratling, with a standard Sniper Rifle, shead loads of food and ammo. Partner would be a deamonette, tied/glued/nailed/handcuffed to a stake in a clearing.

I would hide in a tree and as someone came up to fondle the helpless deamonette...
BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> Personally i would be a lowly ratling, with a standard Sniper Rifle, shead loads of food and ammo. Partner would be a deamonette, tied/glued/nailed/handcuffed to a stake in a clearing.
> 
> I would hide in a tree and as someone came up to fondle the helpless deamonette...
> BOOM! HEADSHOT!


XD
+rep.

I'm surprised no-one mentioned my Vortex grenade one :S


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

a single vortex grenade will only get you so far.

Now if I were there ... I'd be a farseer.

And anyone can be with me, I don't give a damn. Cause I'm just gonna step into the webway saying "peace sukka" and gtfo the damn planet.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Crimson_Chin said:


> a single vortex grenade will only get you so far.
> 
> Now if I were there ... I'd be a farseer.
> 
> And anyone can be with me, I don't give a damn. Cause I'm just gonna step into the webway saying "peace sukka" and gtfo the damn planet.


A vortex strapped to my chest, and signs on me saying "I have a Vortex grenade, if you attack me, we will both die."


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

id be a space marine and have Arnold Schwarzenegger as my side-kick, or I'd be his side-kick. eitehr way is fine with me. even if we died, we would die being some bad ass mother f***ers


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Winterous said:


> A vortex strapped to my chest, and signs on me saying "I have a Vortex grenade, if you attack me, we will both die."


SUICIDE IS NOT AN OPTION.

Especially cause nids can't read.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Crimson_Chin said:


> SUICIDE IS NOT AN OPTION.
> 
> Especially cause nids can't read.


Well what else are you going to do?
Your best hope is that they read it and go "Wooooah! Let's not fuck with this guy!"
Otherwise they just eat you


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Be a Great Harlequin with a Death Jester at my trusty side, who wants to face the scariest guys in the eldar army


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Be a Great Harlequin with a Death Jester at my trusty side, who wants to face the scariest guys in the eldar army


Heavy Weapons Guy.
You are going to need Much Bigger GUNS!
What _SICK_ man sends BABIES to fight ME?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Well what else are you going to do?
> Your best hope is that they read it and go "Wooooah! Let's not fuck with this guy!"
> Otherwise they just eat you


Or they shoot you in the chest from a distance. :wink:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> Or they shoot you in the chest from a distance. :wink:


...
I never thought of that, you know.....


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

a suicidal inquisitor...simply dial and order an EXTERMINATUS!!! to delivery please

buddy; a really paranoid guardsmen with a laspistol...when he knows he's going to die see how long it takes him to kill himself


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> a suicidal inquisitor...simply dial and order an EXTERMINATUS!!! to delivery please
> 
> buddy; a really paranoid guardsmen with a laspistol...when he knows he's going to die see how long it takes him to kill himself


Now THAT is an interesting experiment.
*snaps rubber glove*
Let's get started, shall we?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Be a Great Harlequin with a Death Jester at my trusty side, who wants to face the scariest guys in the eldar army


But, you didn't even mention Eldrad and Yriel...? Also, it's a Troupe Master. A Great Harlequin is the Autarch equivalent of Harlies, that has no current ruleset.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

How about being the emperor and have your favorite son, Horus with you?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> How about being the emperor and have your favorite son, Horus with you?





Inquisitor Einar said:


> Well, if you want to be a corpse held in stasis.. be my guest.


 :laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Wait.. did you just use one of my OWN statements against me! HERESY!

Time to get nasty..

I'd be a commissar, and I'd have TKE with me.. as the sergeant who failed in keeping his men alive. Now where did I leave my bolt pistol...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Brigade, so I'm clearly a higher rank than Captain...you're not a Lord Commissar, so I outrank you. I order you to choke on that Bolt Pistol.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

well I'd be an Vindicare assasin and have my eversor buddy to do some serious fighting while I pop shots off at any big nasties.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I have a Brigade, so I'm clearly a higher rank than Captain...you're not a Lord Commissar, so I outrank you. I order you to choke on that Bolt Pistol.


Commissars aren't part of the regular IG chain of command. A commissar is fully allowed to shoot a general for cowardice if he deems this needed.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Nobody ever said the ship was even damaged... I'm just gonna fly it back to the Strike Cruiser. Then, get reinforcements/initiate purgation bombing run on that forest.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Guy above is right, but if it was broken.

A swooping hawk exarch with skyleap.

My friend, a light boneseer.

Well i would just pick up the seer fly about untill i hopefully find a webway gate and get him to open it.

Or i could be a farseer and never go to the damn planet in the first place.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

U know what..i'll just be a SM Devastator with heavy bolter and have a blood angel death company guy who's drinking blood all the time and a who will run away beserk into the jungle to get himself killed , then ill follow him just to have some entertaintment as he replays the movie dracula:mrgreen:

Or what about this one:
i'll be a inquisitor with the insane psycher i've just arrested....
a few things that could happen:
nr1 ill kill him
nr2 i free him he kills me
nr3 i free him he gets crazy and runs away shouting: nananana nana and then he will hit a tree set off an atomic bomb and the whole world would explode:crazy:
nr4 he hides himself in the toilet and eats his own sh*t:wacko:
nr5 hell just kill himself:suicide:

]{eep it green:mrgreen:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

You know what? I'm changing my answer. It doesn't matter what I am, so long as the one I am with is a Tyranid Hive Ship. I mean it is a living organism, so it must count as a partner, even though it's a space ship that can get me out of here.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Commissars aren't part of the regular IG chain of command. A commissar is fully allowed to shoot a general for cowardice if he deems this needed.


Fine. I'm a Callidus Assassin, disguised as a General.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

i would be a space marine with a bolt pistol and power sword and my partner would be someone with a teleporter homer to get off the planet


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Fine. I'm a Callidus Assassin, disguised as a General.


I've always suspected you wanted to be a woman...

I'd be a Vindicare, then maybe Taldeer could come and rescue me....

Sorry to reference that :crazy:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I've always suspected you wanted to be a woman...
> 
> I'd be a Vindicare, then maybe Taldeer could come and rescue me....
> 
> Sorry to reference that :crazy:


Maybe if you said "In a woman's body"...
And, never speak of that again...


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

Me? Id have to be Mortarion, and my partner would be the deathshroud. Oh and Id have my manreaper and godly powers n such 

Jason


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

My name is Sergeant Maraxus de Sol of the 3rd Imperial expeditionary force. 
Serial code #3562387
Standard issue webgear and combat/entrenching tool
2 issued Frag grenades and 1 looted plasma Grenade (previous confrontation)
Newly issued combat shotgun and personal sidearm (plasma pistol)
My partner is the Inquisitor Lord i was escorting. he will divulge no information or his weapons or name but seems unnervingly calm despite the situation


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Exterminatus!!!!

When Life Gives You Lemons..........


Exterminatus!!!!


That Is All...


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I am the skulltaker, my buddy is the lord of slaughter. . . What do you think th _worst_ thing that could really happen to us would be?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Asmodeun said:


> I am the skulltaker, my buddy is the lord of slaughter. . . What do you think th _worst_ thing that could really happen to us would be?


Lord of Slaughter gets bored/restless, Turns on you and decapitates you with ease

Khorne loves the irony and loses interest in you, taking back all his skulls you've earned. Finally he demotes you to a chattering warp beast, unable to think coherently but live in excruciating pain for the rest of eternity.

Gutted...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> Lord of Slaughter gets bored/restless, Turns on you and decapitates you with ease


All Daemons are immune to instant death 
You rend on a 4+ and instant death him.

What is the Lord of Slaughter anyway?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Winterous said:


> All Daemons are immune to instant death
> You rend on a 4+ and instant death him.
> 
> What is the Lord of Slaughter anyway?


I assumed it was the unbound, the gargantuan creature Bloodthirster (Who of course would _also_ be immune to instant death)

They may be immune to instant death, But in the fluff Skulltaker decapitates the first Bloodletter he comes across. I'm sure the Lord of Slaugher could do the same to him


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I assumed it was the unbound, the gargantuan creature Bloodthirster (Who of course would _also_ be immune to instant death)
> 
> They may be immune to instant death, But in the fluff Skulltaker decapitates the first Bloodletter he comes across. I'm sure the Lord of Slaugher could do the same to him


O_.
I suppose, he probably could :S


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I would be a noise marine with all the sonic stuff i took from dead guys, and my partner would be...chaos space marine in terminator armor with teleporter thing. Now the reason i took him, is that...since nothing is around...it must have been HIM who sneakily killed everyone! So i stab him in the back with power sword and take his gored body back to my lord, and present him as a traitor that he was. I then get promoted to wtfawesomelord or smth and go plunder. Now the thing is...this will work if the chaos marine was guilty...or wasnt! win/win  oh also i would get back into ship via teleporter i took from the dead "traitor" xD


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

space marine captain with combi flamer and thunder hammer. My partner would be vulkan hestan so my flamer is twin-linked :mrgreen:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> space marine captain with combi flamer and thunder hammer. My partner would be vulkan hestan so my flamer is twin-linked :mrgreen:


Too bad you only get to use it once


----------

